# I want to bring my wife to australia!!



## Rinash (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

I have applied for an onshore TR 485 on 29-09-2009 and GSM subclass 885 as a hairdresser on 10-12-2009 after completing 2 years of studies and finished on 14-09-2009, and I had visited my home country during my studies on the 13-01-2009 to get engaged with my partner,I had indicated to the that I was engaged at the time of lodging the application for GSM subclass 885. Now I am back in my home country on BV B to get married and the same has been informed to the immigration by my immigrtation agent. Since we are married now, we want to live together in Australia.

Could you please tell me as to what kind of visa and documentations my partner would need to come and live with me while my visas are being processed ( I would be responsible for all the expenses for my partner during the stay in australia), my partner is from high risk country, and wants to study in australia in future.

Thanks in advance
Arash


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Rinash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for an onshore TR 485 on 29-09-2009 and GSM subclass 885 as a hairdresser on 10-12-2009 after completing 2 years of studies and finished on 14-09-2009, and I had visited my home country during my studies on the 13-01-2009 to get engaged with my partner,I had indicated to the that I was engaged at the time of lodging the application for GSM subclass 885. Now I am back in my home country on BV B to get married and the same has been informed to the immigration by my immigrtation agent. Since we are married now, we want to live together in Australia.
> 
> ...


Have a look at http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/3450-visa-885-query-partner-visa-advice.html [ignore my first post there]
And there are requirements for your wife to be included as a secondary applicant on your 885 visa, one being that she has a student visa and so her intention to study in Australia may be to her/your advantage.

The other alternative would be for you to wait until 885 approval [ and that could be a few years] and then when granted your wife could make a partner visa application.


----------



## Rinash (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi 
Thanks for the reply, iwas thinking of getting my wife to apply for the tourist visa instead since i have already applied for TR 485 and according to my migration agent i wud get approval of my visa later this year, given that i applied for tr 485 in sep 20009, and subsequently add my partner to my tr 485 visa while she wud be on tourist visaa and then subsequently sponsor her on my GSM 885 visa on getting the positive assessment. But i am thinkingh that wat if the immigation put a NFS condition on her tourist visa, can we indicate it to the immigation that my wife wishes to study in australia in near future along the toursit vis aapplicaton in order to convince the immigration not to but NFS on her tourist visa. if she get a NFS on her toursit visa, i wud not want her to come along with me, and she might not travel on this visa and might opt to stay in her own country instead and when we do put the application, say for student visa, will the immigration get angry why she didnt travel on the tourist visa earlier 
??
Alternativiely, if she applies for student visa now, wat is minium duration and the level of the course she can opt for, and can i apt to sponosor her studies by just giving my credit card statement issued by an australia bank for showing the financial capacity to bear her expenses to the immigration,

thanks and regards
arash


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Rinash said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the reply, iwas thinking of getting my wife to apply for the tourist visa instead since i have already applied for TR 485 and according to my migration agent i wud get approval of my visa later this year, given that i applied for tr 485 in sep 20009, and subsequently add my partner to my tr 485 visa while she wud be on tourist visaa and then subsequently sponsor her on my GSM 885 visa on getting the positive assessment. But i am thinkingh that wat if the immigation put a NFS condition on her tourist visa, can we indicate it to the immigation that my wife wishes to study in australia in near future along the toursit vis aapplicaton in order to convince the immigration not to but NFS on her tourist visa. if she get a NFS on her toursit visa, i wud not want her to come along with me, and she might not travel on this visa and might opt to stay in her own country instead and when we do put the application, say for student visa, will the immigration get angry why she didnt travel on the tourist visa earlier
> ??
> Alternativiely, if she applies for student visa now, wat is minium duration and the level of the course she can opt for, and can i apt to sponosor her studies by just giving my credit card statement issued by an australia bank for showing the financial capacity to bear her expenses to the immigration,
> ...


A NFS condition on the tourist visa is a problem for you and No!, Immi are not open to they not being imposed.
In addition to that there could be questioning as to the purpose of the tourist visa _[ and that largely why they have NFS conditions - to stop them being used for a secondary purpose ]_.

I've known of people getting student visas for just a couple of semesters and so you probably could go through the approved courses in the Student visa section and see what is available.
I've never checked myself what finance sources are accepted re studies but the student section/applying for visas Checklist may also have that type of information and I'd see no reason why the finances of a couple cannot be looked at for one of the couple.

See what is in the student section and if nothing specific there once having a look at the application process, you could contact Immi.


----------

